# فك رموز اجزاء السيارة (معلومات هامة جدا )



## islam2a (7 سبتمبر 2006)

1- كيف تقرأ رموز إطار السيارة​ 
عند اختيار إطار السيارة يجب مراعاة توصيات منتج السيارة وبعض العوامل التي تؤثر تأثيراً مباشرا على سلامة الإطار وعدم تعرضه للانهيار المفاجئ ومن هذه العوامل السرعة والحمل ودرجة الحرارة وضغط النفخ وظروف الاستخدام وحالة الطريق وملاءمة الإطار لطوق السارة فمثلا يميز الإطار تبعا للسرعة القصوى ويرمز لها برموز توضع على الإطار مثل سرعة 120كم/ ساعة يرمز لها L وسرعة 130كم/ ساعة يرمز لها M 
الرمز A للظروف الحارة والاستوائية والعادية
الرمز B لظروف الحرارة العادية
الرمز C لظروف الحرارة المنخفضة
تاريخ الإنتاج عبارة عن أربعة أرقام : الأول والثاني من اليسار هما رقما الأسبوع
والثالث والرابع يدل على السنة فمثلاً 1503 يدل الرقم 15 على الأسبوع الخامس عشر والرقم 03 على سنة الصنع يعني 2003​


----------



## islam2a (7 سبتمبر 2006)

2- كيف تفك رموز شمعة الإشعال 'البوجيه'؟
​

شمعة الاشعال أو شمعة الشرر Spark Plug.. هي ما يطلق عليها في الوسط المهني بين العامة ب'البوجيه' وكلمة 'بوجيه' Bougie تعني شمعة الاشعال باللغة الفرنسية* إذن فعامة الشعب والميكانيكيين منهم بالأخص يتكلمون كلمات فرنسية وهم لا يدرون.

وتستخدم شمعة الإشعال في غالبية آلات الاحتراق الداخلي* ماعدا محركات الديزل* لتوفير الشرارة ذات الجهد الكهربائي المرتفع واللازم لاشعال خليط الوقود والهواء داخل غرفة الاشتعال.
وينسب اختراع شمعة الاشعال إلي الفرنسي 'إيتبين لينوار' (1822-1900) الذي قام عام 1860م ولأول مرة بتصنيع محرك يعتمد في عمله علي نظام للإشعال بالشرارة الكهربائية.

وتخضع شمعة الاشعال في عملها* بالنسبة للإجهادات الكهربائية والميكانيكية والكيميائية والحرارية* لشروط تشغيل قاسية، إذ يقتضي تمدد أجزاء شمعة الاشعال الناتج عن التسخين متطلبات عالية في خواص مواد العزل الخزفية، وإحكام منع تسرب الغازات من شمعة الاشعال، كما يجب أن تكون الأجسام العازلة ذات مقاومة عالية للإجهادات الميكانيكية ضد الضغط، والصدمات والطرقات، وذات درجة توصيل جيدة للحرارة وقدرة عزل كهربائية عالية.

ويتوقف شكل الالكترون وطول قاعدة شمعة الاشعال وكذلك نوع تسنين اللولب (القلاووظ) علي مقاسات شموع الاشعال كما تختلف المواد المستخدمة في التصنيع، والأساليب التكنيكية للتصميم من شركة مصنعة لأخري* لذا يرجي عند اختيار شمعة الاشعال في السيارة اتباع الأنواع التي تحددها الشركة في كتيب السيارة حيث أن هناك ما يعرف ب'الشمعات الساخنة' و'الشمعات الباردة' و'الشمعات المتوسطة'.. وكلها يختلف في المدي الحراري عن الآخر كما أن هناك ما يعرف ب'الشمعة ذات الطرف السالب الواحد' وأخري متعددة الأطراف السالبة (اثنين وثلاثة ورباعية الأطراف) وهي ما يطلق عليها في الوسط المهني بوجيه (2 شمعة* 3 شمعة* 4 شمعة) وطبعا كل له مميزاته وعيوبه، فالذي يصلح لمحرك معين قد لا يصلح لمحرك آخر.. وهكذا..

والعمر الافتراضي لشمعة الاشعال يتراوح ما بين (15* 20 ألف كم) من سير السيارة.
وهناك أنواع معينة من شمعات الاشعال عمرها الافتراضي (100 ألف كم) تسمي شمعات البلاتين وهي غالية الثمن.

ويتطلب العمل الجيد للمحركات أن يكون لجميع الشمعات نفس الثغرة بين قطبيها حيث أن زيادة مقدار الثغرة لا يسبب شرارة وبالتالي يسبب حرق ملف الاشعال أو العازل* كما أن نقص مقدار الثغرة يضعف من الشرارة وبالتالي لا تحترق الشحنة داخل غرفة الاشعال. ومدي ثغرة الاشعال يتراوح ما بين (0.4*1.1مم).
وعلي كل شمعة اشعال يكتب عليها حروف وأرقام تدل علي خصائصها: فمثلا: W16EXR-U11
W= حجم القلاووظ وحجم السداسي المشكل بها .
16= معدل درجة حرارة التشغيل (درجة مئوية).
E= طول قلاووظ الشمعة
X= يختص ببعض التصميمات الخاصة بشمعة الاشعال
R= يدل علي أن شمعة الاشعال تحتوي علي مقاومة داخلية
U= يدل علي أن شمعة الاشعال تأخذ شكل وهيئة خاصة
11= ثغرة (فتحة) شمعة الاشعال (مم).. وهنا تكون (1.1م
​​


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور اخى على هذا الموضوع .


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (19 يونيو 2009)

تشكرات افندم ................


----------



## زيد جبار (19 يونيو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## bolbol (26 أكتوبر 2009)

جميل جداً يا أخي


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (27 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات .. مع تحياتي ،،


----------



## بوفا الزوى (28 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع


----------



## سمير شربك (18 فبراير 2010)

معلومات قيمة بخصوص البوجيه والإطارات


----------



## طائر الصحراء (21 فبراير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## طائر الصحراء (21 فبراير 2010)

ماكنت اعرفها سابق


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (4 مارس 2010)

جزيل الشكر000000

شكرررررررررررررآآآآآآآآآآ جزززززززززززززيلالالالالالالالالالالا اتمنى لك الموفقية 000000000

تقبل تقديري واحترامييييييييي00000


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (6 مارس 2010)

معلومات قيمة ومفيدة , بارك الله فيك


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (4 أبريل 2010)

شكرآ لك اخي الفاضل


----------



## محمود مشيمش (4 أبريل 2010)

حياك الله بتحيه الاسلام اخي الكريم مشكور


----------



## algeneral2006 (7 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جميل 

شكرا​


----------



## elgamel2210 (8 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور والله


----------



## elgamel2210 (8 أبريل 2010)

معلومات قيمه


----------



## صديقي مراد (9 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك اخي وبارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومة


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (31 يوليو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## damby77 (23 يوليو 2011)

شكرا الصراحه استفدت من الموضوع الله ينور عليك


----------



## ashraf97 (23 يوليو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور 
اخى


----------



## ابوسهل الجديد (24 يوليو 2011)

الأخ abo-bolbol79السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يوجد (ما) زائدة في الدعاء المرفق في التوقيع ولك تحياتي (اللهم ما أرنى الحق حقا وارزقنى أتباعه وأرنى الباطل باطل وأرزقنى أجتنابه)


----------



## وليدالشرقاوي (29 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع مهم لكل من يقود السياره و تحدد اختيار شراء قطع السياره


----------



## بدوي علي (15 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووووور علي المعلومه


----------



## engziadsalem (12 يناير 2014)

مجهوود ممتاز


----------



## engziadsalem (12 يناير 2014)

مشكوور


----------



## engziadsalem (28 يناير 2014)

مشكور


----------



## eng_amr20102001 (10 مايو 2014)

thanxxxxxxxx


----------

